# USDA To Re-Survey Entire Corn Belt.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

USDA to re-survey the entire planted corn belt for Aug.12 report.

"USDA pegged corn plantings at 91.7 million acres - a complete shock to the market. It is confusing how the USDA can lower corn plantings by 3 million acres earlier this month in the supply/demand report, and then give back 2 million in this report. The markets were expecting another 3-million-acre reduction."

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/usda-to-re-survey-planted-acres-for-entire-corn-belt/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Market manipulation. Too much old crop corn still in farmer storage so knock the market in the head to try and shake it free. And probably a lot of people with government influences on the wrong side of the market, so kill the bull and give them a chance to readjust their positions. Then in August, we get a big “oops, we messed up”.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Spot on for my area.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Another


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Remember: The Chicago Mercantile Exchange OWNS the Chicago Board Of Trade (as well as all the other commodities exchanges in most of the world).

When I lived in Chicago, the exchanges senior members where all buddy-buddy with Congress. One guy I knew flew to Washington, DC, once a week to play golf with Dan Rostenkowsky, chairman of the Tax Ways and Means Committee at that time.

A person would have to work awfully hard to convince me that there was no collusion at that time. And even harder nowadays.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What a joke,now they have to do another survey on acres planted,why was this even released?

The smart guys all say how important it is to plant early.But now when it's planted late it's only 10 bu less.SMH.

Acre reduction plus yield reduction is going to be huge.

Time to grease up the drill to seed PP acres.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

FSA is allowing people hereabouts to plant forages grasses on PP ground without penalty or an insurance hit. BUT, you can't harvest before Sept 1st.

Ralph

The government giveth and the government taketh away--usually at the same time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> FSA is allowing people hereabouts to plant forages grasses on PP ground without penalty or an insurance hit. BUT, you can't harvest before Sept 1st.
> 
> Ralph
> The government giveth and the government taketh away--usually at the same time.


I think the opening up of the PP acres for haying will cut the price in half of what it would of been next winter.This is huge to a hay producer as every few yrs you have a spike in prices and that's the time to make bank,update eq,pay down debt and put some money away.

I think the hay price will be $100 a ton less then what it could of been here.1000 ton X $100 = $100,000.Yep the government taketh away!From the hay producer!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> I think the opening up of the PP acres for haying will cut the price in half of what it would of been next winter.This is huge to a hay producer as every few yrs you have a spike in prices and that's the time to make bank,update eq,pay down debt and put some money away.
> 
> I think the hay price will be $100 a ton less then what it could of been here.1000 ton X $100 = $100,000.Yep the government taketh away!From the hay producer!


Sounds like the grain farmer is just as guilty.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

OhioHay said:


> Sounds like the grain farmer is just as guilty.


To a point, yes. But they are trying to polish a turd this year as well and do whatever can be done to operate in the black. The USDA changing the rules halfway thru the game was a blindside to many farmers who busted their ass to mud a crop in, knowing that it wasn't going to be a bin buster.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> Sounds like the grain farmer is just as guilty.


I don't know of one grain farmer in area that is seeding PP acres to hay it in sept.Everyone that I know that is going to harvest it as hay has livestock to feed.Im sure there will be some grain farmers that will cash in on it but most don't have the eq to make hay and defiantly don't want the extra work involved with it.

A few grain farmers are letting livestock guys seed their PP acres for the feed.IDK what they are doing for rent or compensation for the land.Fertilize for removal rates plus taking care of the weeds??.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was to the FSA office and crop insurance to report acres yesterday.I asked how many acres were prevent Planted in the county.So far with 75% of acres reported 25% of those acres are PP.So far 38,000 acres reported as PP.So they are estimating after it all gets reported it will be 50,000 acres of PP out of 200,000 acres in the county.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn that’s a lot of acres unplanted. This is so much like 1993, I remember it well. Hard thing to disk down standing corn.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Damn that's a lot of acres unplanted. This is so much like 1993, I remember it well. Hard thing to disk down standing corn.


Wrong! 1993 was mostly the western and northern corn belt, this one is everywhere and it is bad. Called it quits on planting for the year, just replanted 75 acres of beans that rotted from heavy rain after 1st planting. Got chased out of the field by 3" turd floater today. Still have 45 acres that have never gotten the fish off of it this year. And to top it off, had some v10 corn green snapped in the storm.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure I’m 100% wrong. 1993 affected Minnesota, Western Wisconsin, Iowa, most of Illinois, and Missouri. Hardly a localized situation at that time. Must have been widespread enough ASCS had the 0/92 program where we disked down most of the corn, left 4 rows every so far for insurance adjusters to look at. We did combine some corn that year for feed. When they say 40/40/40 they weren’t kidding. Took forever to dry down too.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> I was to the FSA office and crop insurance to report acres yesterday.I asked how many acres were prevent Planted in the county.So far with 75% of acres reported 25% of those acres are PP.So far 38,000 acres reported as PP.So they are estimating after it all gets reported it will be 50,000 acres of PP out of 200,000 acres in the county.


Went to FSA this morning. 16,000 acres PP corn filed in my county. 5 year NASS average is 65,000 acres of corn.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Not sure I'm 100% wrong. 1993 affected Minnesota, Western Wisconsin, Iowa, most of Illinois, and Missouri. Hardly a localized situation at that time. Must have been widespread enough ASCS had the 0/92 program where we disked down most of the corn, left 4 rows every so far for insurance adjusters to look at. We did combine some corn that year for feed. When they say 40/40/40 they weren't kidding. Took forever to dry down too.


Sorry Stack, didn't mean your info was bad. Like you said 1993 was bad for all you listed, but this year it is all that plus all of Indiana, Ohio, Michigan and a lot of everywhere else.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It sucks to have a bad year but in all reality we need bad years to get rid of the surplus carryover.If we all had a perfect yr every yr corn would be $1.50.

Here I'll take a dry yr over a wet one,but in some areas with lighter soils its the opposite.There is going to be some dryland corn in fringe areas with light soil that only raise 100 bu in a normal yr.This yr they may have a bumper crop.

Same goes for hay as it does corn.If we have a surplus everyone gives it away.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It sucks to have a bad year but in all reality we need bad years to get rid of the surplus carryover.If we all had a perfect yr every yr corn would be $1.50.
> 
> Here I'll take a dry yr over a wet one,but in some areas with lighter soils its the opposite.There is going to be some dryland corn in fringe areas with light soil that only raise 100 bu in a normal yr.This yr they may have a bumper crop.
> 
> Same goes for hay as it does corn.If we have a surplus everyone gives it away.


Depends on what the weather does the rest of the summer. Here it went from mud to concrete in short order. Haven't had a real rain in 10-14 days. Anything that was mudded in is hurting real bad now.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here too. I'd to take an inch no questions asked. NE WI area.


----------

